# Birth Skirts



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Has anyone used one? What is your opinion? Did it help or get in the way?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My sister used one for a natural birth at a FSBC and really like it for early labor at least. I never asked when she took it off! But she liked how all she had to do was lift up her shirt to have the baby checked with the doppler and she could walk around the birthcenter modestly .

I can tell you how I like mine sometime in late July.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

i'm not familiar with this. anyone have a pic? is it any different than a normal skirt? i suppose i can do a web search.

i had my first 2 babes in a hospital (special alternative birthing rooms) and i was naked as a jaybird the entire time. for a while, with my second, my sis & the midwife wrapped a sheet around me because i had just gotten out of the tub but i lost that pretty quickly. i'm sure a birth skirt would annoy me!







as a new doula, though, i'm always interested in fun new things to refer my clients!


----------



## BrownEyed (Jan 14, 2007)

A friend of mine had a waterbirth and she loved her birthskirt. She wore it in the tub and when she wasn't being checked just tucked it between her legs so it wouldn't float. When she got out of the tub she had a dry one to put on. The whole time she absolutely raved about how much she loved hers.


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a company - Binsi - that sells birth skirts. I've been thinking about getting one since I will be in a hospital and want to be walking around without the stupid hospital gowns.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

What if you asked someone to make one? Would you just show them a picture and ask them to make a really full skirt?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
What if you asked someone to make one? Would you just show them a picture and ask them to make a really full skirt?

As a sewer, not a birther, i think they'd probably make it out of 2 pieces of fabric over lapping on the sides, but not stitched up the side, so that if you wanted it to cover you, it would, but it could also be lifted up easily as well. Maybe velcro sides for easy off in any position.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

I like being naked myself but am curious what is the difference between a birth skirt and a regular skirt? I don't get it.
I have a black skirt that I got at target that has a fold down panel like yoga pants - it's not even maternity but from the junior department for $9.99. Why would you invest in a 'birth skirt' rather than something you could pick up cheap?

Keri


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

That one from binsi didn't look particularly modest to me. I didn't really see the point.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I've always worn cotton yoga pants with the foldover waist (like Keri mentioned) until I reached the point I went into the birth pool. I'm sure a skirt would be comfy---I would never actually pay the brand name prices---whoa!










I know this has been discussed before somewhere in here


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm also a naked birthing person. Why should have this scrap of fabric?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Trust me, I'm not trying to convince anyone to buy one,








! I tend to be a stripper when in labor, but then I get a little embarassed after. I was just wondering if this was a good option or if it just ended up in the way.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

You are embarassed after that you were naked before? Or you want something to wear afterwards?

I labored in a tshirt dress for some of the time with one of my sons.


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

I thought long and hard about getting a Binsi, then I realized there was no way I could justify the price. So I picked up a foldover waist yoga skirt from Old Navy for less than $15. Um, I think I might have worn it while I was walking around trying to get some progression, but... 99% of the time I was naked. I just plain didn't care anymore.


----------



## cjanelles (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm definitely NOT laboring in one of those stupid hospital gowns. What a freaking nuisance!

I'll be having a hospital delivery...so, I've been on the lookout for suitable clothing to wear during the delivery...although I know I'm likely to end up naked and in the shower, so I'm sure it doesn't matter. LOL


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

I had my baby fully dressed- shirt, skirt, and socks







I loved it!

It was a hospital birth, so I think being dressed was empowering. Don't know how I'd do it in a homebirth, though.


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I haven't had occasion to use one, but I sell the Binsi skirt and the fabric is really smooth and nice.


----------



## amitymama (Nov 17, 2006)

I was starkers pretty much from the time I got to the hospital until after the delivery. I felt that any clothing was suffocating and didn't want anything on me, including a blanket or a sheet.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I was embarassed afterwards that I stripped down like Gypsy Rose Lee. Maybe it will be different since I'll be in my own home this time; I was just exploring my options.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ckhagen* 
.. 99% of the time I was naked. I just plain didn't care anymore.









:
I thought I would but


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I wasn't bothered by being naked (I'm not usually bothered by skin and labor just removed any last vestige of embarassment) but I will be in a hospital setting and would like something a little more personal than a gown for those times when I might want to walk outside the room (my hospital encourages walking...mostly outside in the herb gardens...so we're talking exposure not just to other laboring mamas or birth professionals, but random patients and even kids).

I thought about finding a comfy skirt (I have a really soft maternity skirt that I love) but a friend is getting me a binsi and I think that will be better. My current skirt has a lot of fabric and it's a bit long...I think it might get in the way. And since it's black I'm not sure I want to welcome my babe dressed in such a dark color!

BTW, my friend used a binsi skirt herself and really liked it...she said the way it's cut made squatting easy (the fabric didn't ride up) and it dried really fast too (she wore it in the shower for a while). Oh, and it got pretty gunky during the birth (she had a complication and lost a lot of blood) but she said it washed out with no stains. She's saving it for her next birth...

But I'd imagine making one (or having one made) or testing out a bunch of comfy skirts for bulk/ease/etc would be just as effective!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Here looking for info on this same topic! With my 1st I wore my normal clothes for the first 2 hours (we walked around outside) but then my gown, which was annoying because I was bleeding all over the place. I took off my gown for giving birth. It horrified the doctors (my OB wasn't there) and they offered to let me cover up-- I said no.

With my 2nd, they threw on a gown as I walked into the room and said I had to push.

This time, I dunno what will happen. I am going to try to arrive as late as possible, but I want to be prepared so I think a skirt would be great. Those gowns are SO annoying for so many reason . . .ridiculous to BF in.

I never know what to wear afterwards. The gown is annoying, but then I am a bloody mess for at least a week, so do I really want to stain my clothes?

I wish I were having a HB.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I have always been a very modest person, and giving birth has never changed that. So when I am in labor, I HAVE to have something on. The birth skirt though would never work for me though since it is tight around the waste (even if below my belly). I can't stand anything tight on my stomach at all. I found that a 2XL flannel knee length nightgown works perfect for me. It keeps me warm, keeps me modest when I need nothing under it, makes me able to move anywhere at any time, very comfortable, and easy to lift for the birth (Oh, and it is also red, so it never shows the mess!). But that is just what I found works best for me.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I was embarassed afterwards that I stripped down like Gypsy Rose Lee. Maybe it will be different since I'll be in my own home this time; I was just exploring my options.

Yes, being home makes ALL the difference, even more in reality than in theory.


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Annette! your haveing a homebirth- that's great. I guess you are due pretty soon! I have never heard of a birth skirt- i've gotta go check that out.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherE* 
Annette! your haveing a homebirth- that's great. I guess you are due pretty soon! I have never heard of a birth skirt- i've gotta go check that out.

I am, and I'm thrilled and excited. It will be nice not to dread the whole labor experience for a change,







!


----------



## stayinghome (Jul 4, 2002)

Hey it's been awhile since i've had a client- if you want a doula (free of course) for any reason, let me know.


----------



## Dylie Love (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks so much for reviewing this item. I want to be covered somewhat (at least a bra) for my homebirth but was boggled at how the binsi skirt would be any different than a preggo one I already have. I just chalked it up to my preggo mind loss and figured I was missing something.

Now, if they could make one out of a quick dry material so I wouldnt have to take it off between the shower labor and the bed delivery I would invest! Though I guess just having 2 (one dry one wet) would work as well...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherE* 
Hey it's been awhile since i've had a client- if you want a doula (free of course) for any reason, let me know.









You are such a sweetheart! To be honest, I'll be really surprised if labor lasts long enough for me to call you have you come up. At the rate I've been going, I'm hoping I'll just sneeze and the baby will pop out,







. But I might PM you anyway. I'm trying to convince DH to let any of the kids here who want to be.


----------

